# Any help from counseling?



## Orangatami (Aug 1, 2007)

I wondered if anybody has had any help from counseling for IBS and the anxiety/stress/emotional issues it causes? For me stress and anxiety cause more IBS which then causes more stress and anxiety and so on. I'm on anti-anxiety meds but their not doing as much as I expected. I'm wondering if counseling from a shrink or something might prove beneficial for me. My wife thinks it may be helpful but she's never had the same problems.Any thoughts?Thanks everyone. You are all very supportive!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I've had counselling, but not for IBS. I did find it helpful though and it had made me a calmer and more rational person (most of the time), which in turn has been useful for my IBS.Is that helpful at all?


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

I've never had counseling myself, but one of my best friends sees a therapist regularly. He has many mental issues along with anxiety, depression, and a few others that don't allow him to go and meet new people comfortably. He pretty much lived in a shell, until he got his job, because being in public would cause him so much stress it made him sick. From what I've seen, the counseling seems to help him manage his stress, anxiety, and depression; which could be a direct help for an IBS sufferer. Of course, it's different for every person.If you're willing to give counseling a try, I say do it. If it isn't helping, you don't have to go, and you'll know that at least you've given it a shot. If you can find the right counselor, it can be very helpful. I have severe problems with stress and anxiety, along with paranoia, so those three are my big triggers too. I use art, meditation, and web design for my outlets. Maybe if you find a creative outlet you could start seeing benefits from it as well. Just a thought.


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

I've been to counseling for IBS specifically. Primarily it was oriented to learning how to deal with stressors ("triggers") for IBS that occur in my life. I know that I don't speak for the majority of people here, but I received no benefit from it. In fact, it tended to make things worse; instead of learning how to deal with the stressors in a more positive way, I noticed that I was actually _more_ upset about them after the counseling sessions. I suspect that was because, normally, I would simply ignore certain things in my life - maybe I'd be mad about them for a little, but then I'd be ok. However, when I had to sit there and talk about every situation that I could think of that stressed me out, it actually made me think more about all the things that, to be frank, pissed me off in life. So I'd leave the counseling session very angry and upset, with no better understanding as to how to deal with stress than when I came in.


----------



## Brittney81888 (Aug 9, 2007)

I've tried counseling a few times. It never really helped me. Since IBS has a mind-gut connection, I know I need to get rid of my anxieties and I believe that would take away probably 80% of my IBS. You always hear about how people use hypnothapy for lots of different stuff and it can usually heal pain and change thinking habbits, so I've really been wanted to give it a try. I found a website that lists off IBS Hypnotherapists in every state. Its www.ibshypnosis.com and their really good at constantly updating it. But if you want to try just counseling make sure to ask if they have any experience w/ dealing w/ patients that have IBS/anxiety issues. All the ones I've seen no NOTHING.


----------

